# Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?



## Andossus (25. Januar 2018)

*Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich zumeist für meine Spielepc´s Hardtubes verwende bin ich nicht sonderlich gut informiert welche Schläuche empfehlenswert sind (ohne Weichmacher, Qualität etc.).
Benötigt werden klare Schläuche, am Besten dickere (besserer Knickschutz) also was Richtung 16/10; 16/11. 

schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Frag mal @Muxxer.Er hat Erfahrung mit klaren Tygons E-LFL. Wenn man das Datenblatt von diesen druchliest, kommen diese aus der Lebensmitteltechnik(wird in Maschinen verbaut) Der Hersteller gibt sehr viel an, zb dass diese eine gewisse Partikelanzahl nicht überschreiten(Auswaschung von Partikeln)Man kann dies auch mit einer Desinfektionslösung spülen. Somit muss der Schlauch bis zu einem gewissen Gad auch gegen Lösungsmittel stabil sein.Nur Komplett weichmacher Frei kann dieser nicht sein, da er Flexibe ist. Im Datenblatt ist die Rede von Bio basierten Weichmachern.

Wenn du wirklich keine haben willst,  Noropren oder die ZMT


----------



## Muxxer (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: SchlÃ¤uche fÃ¼r WasserkÃ¼hlung - Empfehlung?*

Jop weichmacherfrei is ned wenn dann Noropren oder ZMT
ich wohn gleich neben Schottdorf, is n Chemielabor und da hab i die E-LFL her war Abfall haha
und die haben mich jetzt auf den Trichter gebracht mir die 
TYGON(R) Silver-Schlauch antimikrobiell alle Grossen direkt kaufen PRO LIQUID GmbH  . PROLIQUID GmbH
mal an zu schauen

Panzerschlauch 3/8"UM x 10mm Quetsch, Flexschlauch fur Sanitar mit Trinkwasserzulassung | Flexschlauch einseitig 3/8 Zoll UM gerade | Flexschlauch 3/8 Zoll | Flexschlauche | Panzerschlauche | der-schlauchfritze.de

sowas wär auch cool aber is leitfähig leider müsste man dann Noch extra mit nicht leitfähigem Lack beschichten um se zu isolieren


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

So einen flexiblen patzerschlauch nutze ich beim Eckventil beim Spühlkasten meines WCs
Berichte mal wie der Tygon Silver sich so verhält, brauch etwas Verwindungssteifes in 11/8, das keine Weichmacher enthält.


----------



## Andossus (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Das Problem bei der Sache ist ich kann eine Kollegen nicht von ZMT Schläuchen überzeugen, dem sind die klaren lieber da er die Kühlflüssigkeit (farbig) sehen möchte.
Hätte zwar gemeint dass das schwarz von dem ZMT und die Farbe auch einen nette Kombo wäre, allerdings lässt er sich davon nicht überreden ....
Daher die Nachfrage zu klaren Schläuchen ... dass es nicht komplett weichmacherfrei bei diesen geht ist mir klar, hab das falsch reingeschreiben, allerdings gibt es sicherlich welche die weniger verwenden und diese zu weniger Ablagerungen/Verfärbungen führen.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Es gibt noch einen anderen PVC Schlauch der „weniger“ Weichmacher enthält.
Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m
Mayhems Ultra Clear Tubing (3/8 - 5/8) 16/10mm Tubing – Mayhems Solutions Ltd
Der Hersteller spricht auf der englischen Seite von „Neuartigen Polyamid-Zusätzen die sich nicht auswaschen lassen…...“
Der Schlauch wird weniger enthalten nur ein Garant, dass es zu keinem Weichmacherbefall kommt, hat man nicht.Da wäre der Tygon E-LFL schon besser, weil in der Lebensmitteltechnik sind diese Schläuche Gesundheitsrelevant, da kann man sich keine groben Fehler leisten, die zb eine starke Auswaschung von Weichmachern erlauben (würde ja das Endprodukt verunreinigen)


----------



## Andossus (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

okay alles klar, werdens wohl die Tygon werden ... ein Problem weniger  
Vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------



## Muxxer (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

wieso eigentlich keine bunten Schläuch  immer alles in Kühlkreislauf kippen wegen a bissi Farbe tsstss zu meiner zeit hamm wir noch n Sektkübel als AGB  benutzt und Eiswürfel 
rein wegen temps das der Athlon noch n paar Hertz mehr auskotzt aber Farbe nie und nimmer setzt nur alles zu früher oder später


----------



## hell046 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Ein Schlauch für mein System suche ich auch noch. Dieser soll ebenso wenn möglich klar sein, die schwarzen sagen mir noch nicht so sehr zu. Jetzt hab ich aber die Preise für den Tygon E-LFL gesehen, da ist die Mindestabnahmemenge ja bei 90€.... Oder gibts die auch günstiger in kleinen Mengen?


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

TYGON(R)-Schlauch E-LFL alle Grossen direkt kaufen PRO LIQUID GmbH  . PROLIQUID GmbH
Die einzigen Größen die man der Webseite entnehmen kann, sind 15,9/9,5 – das muss 16/10 entsprechen, bzw 11,2/8 welches der günstigste Anschluss, imo in der Wakuewelt ist.
Die Angabe der Menge ist auf der Webseite 7,5 Meter pro Einheit. Ich geh mal von 5 euro pro Meter aus, sollten das 37,5 Euro sein + 5 euro Versandt = 42,5 Euro. Das ist hochpreisig, aber wenn der Schlauch, das verspricht wovon im Datenblatt ja die rede ist, dann ist er es einfach wert!
Oder man nimmt den Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m , viele Nutzer berichten auch gutes davon, aber ich kann mich mit keiner Art von Weichmachern mehr anfreunden.Die Arbeit die die einem antun, ist mir die Optik einfach nicht wert!


----------



## hell046 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

7,5meter kosten 100€ grob.... Also das kannste knicken.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Fast 14 euro für den meter  das ist Wucher 
Ja dann bleibt einem eh nur mehr der Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m  übrig und man muss hoffen ,dass der "BIO" Weichmacher stabil genug ist und sich nicht so leicht auswäscht.


----------



## Shooot3r (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

die ek schläuche scheine auch gut zu sein. 

YouTube


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*



Shooot3r schrieb:


> die ek schläuche scheine auch gut zu sein.
> 
> YouTube



Genauso ein PVC Schlauch wie alle anderen am Markt, da ich kein Datenblatt finden konnte welche Weichmacher verwendet wurden, traue ich den Schlauch einfach nicht.
Tygon gibt bei seinem E-LFL genaue Zahlen an, was dieser kann bzw auch welche Lösungsmittel zulässig sind (wenn man ihn als Meter Ware bekommt wäre er eine Option, nur scheint das ja nicht möglich zu sein ) Nur weil Ek angibt, dass dieser DEHP/Phtalate frei ist, hat er genauso eine andere Form von Weichmachern. Die Problematik der ganze PVC Schläuche liegt in der Zusammensetzung des Schlauches.Der Weichmacher wird sich einfach rauswaschen, die Frage die man sich als Nutzer stellen sollte, ab wann beginnt dies? Es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, wie zb. Temperatur(Wasser), Kühlwasserzusätze(Glycol/Ethanolhältig), Sonnenlicht.

Wenn man Ruhe haben will, dann bleibt einem nur Hardtubes/Norpren oder die ZMT übrig.
Ich hab beide verbaut und sehe bis auf den fehlende „Showeffekt“ keine Nachteile.
Wenn man einmal einen Weichmacherbefall hatte, dann muss die ganze Wakue zerlegt werden(reinigung) und das tu ich mir nicht einfach so alle paar Jahre an!


----------



## Ray2015 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Hat PETG eigentlich auch Weichmacher?


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*



Andossus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> da ich zumeist für meine Spielepc´s Hardtubes verwende bin ich nicht sonderlich gut informiert welche Schläuche empfehlenswert sind (ohne Weichmacher, Qualität etc.).
> Benötigt werden klare Schläuche, am Besten dickere (besserer Knickschutz) also was Richtung 16/10; 16/11.
> ...



http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50285


----------



## hell046 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Ich habe jetzt einen langzeit-Test von den Mayhems Ultraclear gegen den Primochill Schlauch gesehen. Beide haben sich gut geschlagen, es kam nicht diese milchige Schicht im Schlauch wie z.b bei Masterkleer. Einzig der Primo hat sich recht gelblich verfärbt. Der Mayhems sah noch ziemlich gut aus, von Weichmachern keine Spur.


----------



## Bommel3000 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

BEHKA-LIT - Chemieschlauch<br>
DN 2 - 60 - Labor- und Chemieschlauch - Chemieschlauche - SCHLAUCHE - Techn. Produkte - Produkte - Gebetsroither

Nutze den 16/10 ner


----------



## hell046 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Habe noch die Seite Schlauch-Profi.de gefunden. Da gibt es auch noch interessante Schläuche.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

@Hell046 - der klingt nach dem Datenblatt interessant - PVC Schlauch transparent | Wasserschlauche | Schlauche | schlauch-profi.de wer mag *Versuchskaninchen* spielen ?



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Hat PETG eigentlich auch Weichmacher?


Zählt ja auch zu den Hardtubes  - NEIN , nur nagel mich nicht fest wie chemisch stabil die sind, wenn man da mit Lösungsmittel ala Ethanol oder Glycol arbeitet. Ich habe aus eigener Erfahrung feststellen müssen, dass Acryl eben nicht gerade sehr "Lösungsmittel" resistent ist. In meinem Fall war es Glycol, in einer zu hohen Dosierung (g48)


----------



## hell046 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Woran erkennst du eigentlich ob ein Schlauch was taugt oder nicht? Würde mich nur so interessieren. Oder erkennst du das an den Angaben wie die beständigkeit gegen Alkohol und dass er für Lebensmittel verwendet werden darf? 

Ich könnte den testen. Meine größe ist vorhanden und ich muss sowieso nur noch den Schlauch einzeln irgendwo bestellen. Ob ich jetzt den Mayhems ultraclear nehme oder einfach den teste wäre mir egal. Der vom Schlauch Profi ist sogar günstiger, wobei das ein Witz ist. 50cent der Schlauch und dann 5€ Versand, jawoll  

Das einzige was halt blöd ist, ich hätte dann keinen Vergleich um zu entscheiden ob er gut ist.

Wer Lust hat, kann sich die Lebensmittelverordnung durchlesen die beim Schlauch mit angegeben ist. Dort werden bestimmte Werte festgelegt die der Schlauch im Betrieb nicht überschreiten darf, eben genau was Eintrag von Stoffen durch den Schlauch angeht. 

https://www.plastics.net/docs/1048_13808-01-de.pdf


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Ich schau mir das Datenblatt an  
Nehmen wir mal einen Tygon E-LFL heran, da gibt der Hersteller eine maximal zulässige Partikelanzahl an „Auswaschungen“ an. Ich gehe da nun von Weichmachern aus, welches im weitesten Sinne ja Plastik ist. (Es gibt ja auch noch weiter Angaben bis zu welchen % Lösungsmittel zulässig sind) Der Gesetzgeber gibt in seinen Bestimmungen/Verordnungen im Lebensmittelbereich, Richtlinien vor die eben erfüllen werden müssen.
Daraus kann man dann schließen,dass Schlauch X eher einem Lösungsmittel standhält.
Ich vermisse bei Mayhems Ultra Clear/ PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT ein Datenblatt welches irgendwelche Parameter angibt, was der „Schlauch“ nun kann.(Die ganzen "Beschreibungen" die das Produkt anpreisen sind nichts als reines Marketing......)
In der Wakue Welt, muss ein Hersteller nichts befürchten wenn sein Schlauch ein „System“ verstopft,im Lebensmittelbereich würde das Endprodukt ja denaturiert werden. Auch wenn wir heute alle mittlerweile Plastik in unseren Blut haben. Würde es zu solchen starken Auswaschungen kommen, wie man es in den PVC Schläuchen von zb. Masterkleer sieht, dann wäre der Hersteller nicht mehr lange am Markt!(Bei der Menge würden auch die Maschinen das nicht lange durchhalten – nicht umsonst nutzt man dort wo es machbar eher auf Silikonschläuche)

Schlussendlich darf man nicht vergessen, fast all unser CPU Kühler haben sehr kleine feine Strukturen, diese wirken wie Filter und fangen die noch so kleinsten Auswaschungen auf. Ich hatte über 3 Jahre  Inovatek Protect und Masterkleer-Schlauch in meinem System und kann sagen,fast alle Ablagerungen sind in den Cpu Kühler gegangen(Trotz Filter).Das geht so weit gut, bis man irgendwann dann eine sehr starke Abnahme des DF merkt.Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass sich diese Partikel auch wo anderes Ablagern können(Radiator), besonders wenn man nur einmal Spült…….


----------



## Muxxer (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Jop und wenn man nach Datenblättern frägt bekommt man nix ausser man fragt nach den tygons also geh ich von billig-china-schläuche aus wo der Meter dann 11 Cent kostet 
und hier durchs Marketing zu 6€ Waküschläuchen gemacht wird egal welcher Hersteller 
Das Problem is das gute Laborschläuche teuer sind wegen den ganzen DIN und ISOs sowie den Zertifizierungen vor allem für Lebensmittel und Chemie
Hab erst den Silver Tygon angeschaut, sieht cool aus aber teuer und es bildet sich nix Mikrobiologisches im Wasser hahah 
Am besten in der Umgebung mal nach Laboren ausschau halten oder Shops für  Chemiebedarf da bekommt man oft so Schläuche günstiger 
Da gibts auch schläuche ID=11mm 
Silikonschlauche & Sleeves 
andere frage habt ihr schon irgendwo gesleevte schläuche gesehen 

Sleeve für Silikonschläuche - Sleeve günstig kaufen

werd ich mal testen sieht sicher auch ned schlecht aus


----------



## hell046 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Das mit den sleeves um die Schläuche kennt man ja von den AIO. Entweder selbst Gewebeschlauch drüber ziehen oder glaube auf der Schlauch-Profi Seite gabs sogar einen Schlauch mit aufvulkanisiertem Sleeve.

@Muxxer sag mal meinst du mit dem Labor in Schottdorf das bei Mainz? Ich komm nur eben drauf wegen dem Relaxshop, der ist bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Zwock7420 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Nutze seit Jahren Mayhems Ultra Clear in 13/10 und 16/10 in Verbindung mit DP-Ultra und hab noch nie Stress damit gehabt.

Ich musste mich damals zwischen dem Ultra Clear und dem Primochill Advanced LRT entscheiden (nachdem ich aufgrund wochenlangem googlen und nachlesen alles andere soweit ausgeschlossen hatte). Der Primochill war grad zufällig nicht lieferbar als es soweit war, und dazu wäre er auch noch deutlich teurer gewesen, somit bin ich beim Mayhams gelandet und bereue nichts.

In einem anderen System nutze ich Tygon Norprene in 13/10. Auch echt Problemlos, allerdings knicken sie bei engen Radien sehr schnell ein, da ist der Mayhams wesentlich steifer.


----------



## hell046 (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Na, nach der Info nehm ich einfach mal den Mayhems. Der Primochill ist sowieso anscheinend nicht mehr erhältlich? Oder nur noch Restbestände in manchen Shops. Weil ich hab gesucht aber kaum was gefunden. Der Primochill soll der beste sein was die Knickresistenz angeht, aber beim Test gegen den Mayhems ist der Primo relativ schnell vergilbt. Das sieht dann halt nicht mehr toll aus...


----------



## Muxxer (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Nö Auxburg aber Schottdorf gibts in mehreren Städten 
Hab grad gesleevte Shishaschläuche bestellt mal schauen wie die aussehen


----------



## hell046 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*

Was schätzt ihr wie viel Schlauch ich bestellen sollte für einen komplett neuen Loop? 1m zu knapp?


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schläuche für Wasserkühlung - Empfehlung?*



hell046 schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr wie viel Schlauch ich bestellen sollte für einen komplett neuen Loop? 1m zu knapp?


Nimm ~3 meter, verschnitt ist immer dabei, auch wenn man glaubt alles super geplant zu haben 
Ist bei dir alles nur intern oder auch extern (ich gehe mal von intern aus)



Zwock7420 schrieb:


> In einem anderen System nutze ich Tygon Norprene in 13/10. Auch echt  Problemlos, allerdings knicken sie bei engen Radien sehr schnell ein, da  ist der Mayhams wesentlich steifer.


11/8 Norpren knickt extrem leicht, wenns ein Schlauch sein soll der wirklich schwer knickt und Weichmacherfrei ist --> ZMT in 16/10 oder 11 - Hab ihn in 16/11 in Verwendung und  kann nur positives bereichten.


----------

